# Frye Brothers' Website



## Guest (Jun 26, 2004)

Check out our new site, let us know what you think. Please report any problems , other than load up time( there are tons of high info pics .)

http://www.fryebrothersfrogs.com 

Thanks

Enjoy,

Rich


----------



## aaron b (Jun 3, 2004)

Nice website! Some beautiful frogs and terrariums.

Best Regards,
Aaron Bloch


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

The site is great, with lots of good pics, and some good info.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Very nice website...but no link to dendroboard?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Nice site and nice tanks. Your java moss seems to be doing very well in many of the tanks.

How do you use the film canisters in the background? Do you place another one in them or just remove them with eggs? Or do you just leave it up to the frogs?


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Great pictures and info. Send some of your vivariums to the viv contest.

M.N


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2004)

*www.fryebrothersfrogs.com*

Just a quick note. The uploading time is very slow due to the enormous amount of information in the pictures.

When looking at the frog page - click on any picture to bring up a larger version, and you can also click on any of the thumbnails under the larger version for more pictures of whichever species you are looking at.

Thanks.

Again, please let us know of any difficulties you experience.

We know there are some typos, but our webmaster is on vacation. We will fix the spelling errors and add more photos/info soon.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I love your vivs! They look great, and have amazing looking moss with great coloration.


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Yea it is pretty slow; 20MB to download in the Vivaria section is huge :shock: I have a very fast dsl service and it took forever to load.

You know you can use a different structure and save space, without losing the quality or size of the pics. External preloaders for example.

To me a simple site is most attractive. I did this in 2 minutes; if you want it pm me and ill send the file. It may seem slow to load; but thats actually because of geocities servers. Almost all your pics are on it; however the size is around 4.5MB. See how much more effective this can be. (if it works that is...i dont have a server provider so pm me for it if you want)

{edited} See below


----------



## Uncle Sal (May 7, 2004)

who ever designed that website should take a class in webdesign, seriously, I wont say anyting about the design because thats a matter of opinion. But when it takes that long to view a page even on a T1 or cable connection, thats bad. Moe is right keep it simple guys. Your preventing people from viewing the nice enclosures you guys have. 

regards 

Sal

PS. Will trade A top notch website for frogs... lol


----------



## Uncle Sal (May 7, 2004)

Wow, those are some crazy numbers 20 mb and even 4.5 mb will take a while to load(for a dial-up). What are you posting videos? That page should take no more than 6 seconds to load.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2004)

After waiting a long time on the viv page all the images on the front page come up as red x's. After waiting some more a filmstrip of some viv pics started in the larger pic section. I couldn't navigate anything through the x's.

Nice frog pics though, and the black background really brings out the frog colors.


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Oiy. D*mn you geocities; your bandwith sucks.

Ok go here to view (hopefully)

http://moe88.vibrahost.com/Gallery2.html


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

For a normal site no more than 100kb a page is considered standard. Now with pictures that is tough to do, but a pic a page at a good size it should not be too tough.



Uncle Sal said:


> who ever designed that website should take a class in webdesign, seriously, I wont say anyting about the design because thats a matter of opinion. But when it takes that long to view a page even on a T1 or cable connection, thats bad. Moe is right keep it simple guys. Your preventing people from viewing the nice enclosures you guys have.
> 
> regards
> 
> ...


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I use dial up and I still haven't seen them. I've been getting disconnected from it also.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I agree about time to view, but i like the design. I think it looks good.


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Alright i know why the pics are a huge size. Tell the webmaster to convert the .png files to jpg.

M.N


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I like the pictures, but like others, I think the design could be better. I'm viewing the pics from work, where I can download 20 MB files in a matter of a couple of minutes. The vivarium page took almost 5 minutes to load. AND it reloads the page when you click on another section and then click on the page again. So if I go to the vivarium page, then the frog page, then click on the vivaria link, I'm in for another 5 minute load time. 

Also, I dislike the picture viewer. When you go to the frog page, and you click on a frog species, it pops up a javascript window with the other pics in it. If you click on a picture, you have to click on the main page picture again in order to view the other pictures. AND if you happen to brush your mouse cursor over the javascript window at any time and then out to the main page (which is very easy to do because they're so small), the window disappears.

Great pics. Awesome pics. But the presentation needs some work.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2004)

Thank you all for your support and comments. This is a work in progress. Our web designer got us up and "going" hours before she left for vacation. Please keep giving input, but do not expect any changes for a couple of weeks when Vicky returns. 
Thanks again,

Rich


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

*Changes to the website*

Hi everyone. Thank you all for your feedback. Unfortunately I have been out of town for the past couple of weeks and have only started to make necessary changes and enhancements to the site.

This isn't something I do for a living and so it can sometimes take me a little longer. BUT I did make some drastic changes to the vivaria page on the website and invite you all to take a look and let me know if it is loading faster, and working better. I think the changes will make a huge difference.

I am working on the rest of the site, but again, I work another job full time so I can only work on the site in the evening. But, by week's end I expect to have enhancements accomplished to the entire site.

Again .... thank you all for the feedback and suggestions. They were very useful.

Vicki Kelly
Webmaster
fryebrothersfrogs.com


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

MUCH FASTER!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

> I like the pictures, but like others, I think the design could be better. I'm viewing the pics from work, where I can download 20 MB files in a matter of a couple of minutes. The vivarium page took almost 5 minutes to load. AND it reloads the page when you click on another section and then click on the page again. So if I go to the vivarium page, then the frog page, then click on the vivaria link, I'm in for another 5 minute load time.
> 
> Also, I dislike the picture viewer. When you go to the frog page, and you click on a frog species, it pops up a javascript window with the other pics in it. If you click on a picture, you have to click on the main page picture again in order to view the other pictures. AND if you happen to brush your mouse cursor over the javascript window at any time and then out to the main page (which is very easy to do because they're so small), the window disappears.


Ditto. Once the bugs are fixed, though, this will be a rockin' site!


----------

